# Washing Machine died. Any recommendations? or ones to avoid?



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Bosch washing machine has just died. 


Features we did not like was the eco feature that only puts a minimal amount of water in. I like to see the washing sloshing around in water!


Otherwise not fussy.


Just the two of us.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

patp said:


> Bosch washing machine has just died.
> 
> Features we did not like was the eco feature that only puts a minimal amount of water in. I like to see the washing sloshing around in water!


I worked in laundry management almost all of my working life and to put it simply, too much water means the the items being washed will be floating and not rubbing together which is what is required required in order to dislodge the dirt and flush it away when the wash cycle ends.

FWIW We've had a Bosch Exxcel 1400 for some time and are happy with it.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

*Is this what you're looking for?*


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Of course that makes sense.but then I never did think about it. One thing I can recommend, do not buy a Hotpoint/Whirlpool washer dryer.>>
Hey Keith can we see the rest of the RV.


cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I've always had a preference for Servis, I had one which lasted 18 years, Liz has one now which she keeps saying we should replace that she's had for 15 years or more, but it still does the job, all the programs still work so why replace.

Not sure how the newer ones are fairing, I'd not be bothered about a used one TBH, some peeps upgrade every few years regardless of how the old one is performing.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

We married in 1981, bought a Bosch as a wedding present for ourselves.

In 2001 when it developed a leak I couldn't locate a spare part and was advised to buy a new one.

We replaced it with a Miele which we are still using. Both machines have been excellent and have never caused us any problems.

My wife states that she prefers the Miele to the Bosch.


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Bosh again or AEG I'd suggest or if money is no object Miele.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

We always have had two washing machines just in case. Mainly due to I used to deliver them.!!!
We have just sold a 10 year old Philips still working well for €60. And bought two Hotpoint/Ariston HAF921 for €220 on promotion.
They are 9kg. load and 1200 spin speed. We can now wash quilts and pillows. 
I think most white goods are all built in the same factories. Of course you can get one that is a 'friday' unit. 

Ray.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

We also have two machines - one a Bosch and one a cheap Zanussi that we will throw away if it goes wrong. I don't know what's up with your Bosch but ours packed up a four years or so ago and it was the relatively easy job of replacing the brushes in the motor. I made the mistake initially of buying cheap ones on ebay that only lasted a few months. I then had to do the job again with "proper" ones and it's been fine since.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks for the recommendations so far. ao.com have a Zanussi at a very good price (£299 from£399) that looks ok. Large drum and sprays the wash with water for better results. Only downside I can see is that it is deeper than normal.


Don't mind paying for a good one. Friend, with four children, recommends a Miele. Not sure we can justify one with just the two of us. I am coming to the conclusion that I prefer basic machines (of all sorts) with simple controls  Get very frustrated with lots of buttons and knobs.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

*cabby - Hey Keith can we see the rest of the RV.*

*Sure can cobber -*


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

I'm on my second hotpoint, I gave the last one away when I moved house, it was 8 years old and had a good old hammering doing the laundry for a family of 5 but it was still in good working order. Current Hotpoint is 6 years old, still going strong and even though there is just two of us at home now I do the washing for my daughters 3 kids


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Where do you all find room for 2 washers? or is it 2 homes as well, I am happy with my Zanussi, narrow depth washer, but with hindsite would get 1400 spin not 1600.


----------



## salomon (Apr 20, 2011)

Miele for me. Mine is 18 years old. He had a slight issue a couple of years ago..emptyed filter and could not get the plug back in at all. Miele man came round. Ran some diagnostics and declared it was only halfway through its life. Oh, and he put the plug back in, there was a trick to it.
My only problem with it now is it does not have a quick 30 wash and you cannot adjust the temperature. Thats just its age . I would always buy a Mile and ther are only 2 of us.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

suedew said:


> Where do you all find room for 2 washers? or is it 2 homes as well, I am happy with my Zanussi, narrow depth washer, but with hindsite would get 1400 spin not 1600.


In the wash room of course. Agreed about the lower spin.

Ray.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Very happy with our Miele which we've had about 12 years with no problems. It goes up to a 1400 spin but I rarely use above 1200. 


Chris


----------



## Jmdarr (Oct 9, 2013)

Only the washing machine you are lucky so far washing machine died tumble dryer got jealous and died as well the dish washer took offence and rolled over and died now fridge saw what was happening took fright with all these nice shiny machine gleaming in the sunlight and packed up and the grandson looking for lollies in the freezer left the door open slightly and turned it into a block of ice and died so all in all now have new machines that you need a degree in mechanical engineering to work and none are grandchild proof. Can't afford to go out on the motorhome as the way things are going it will find some reason to not work.and they say things come in threes.:crying:


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Our last Miele lasted 19 years, bought another one when that died as we feel,it is cheaper in the long run than many less expensive machines that you gave to replace more often.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Jmdarr said:


> Only the washing machine you are lucky so far washing machine died tumble dryer got jealous and died as well the dish washer took offence and rolled over and died now fridge saw what was happening took fright with all these nice shiny machine gleaming in the sunlight and packed up and the grandson looking for lollies in the freezer left the door open slightly and turned it into a block of ice and died so all in all now have new machines that you need a degree in mechanical engineering to work and none are grandchild proof. Can't afford to go out on the motorhome as the way things are going it will find some reason to not work.and they say things come in threes.:crying:


 No!! Please tell me this is not a fairy tale. Will my dishwasher, which has been not washing very well lately, now die? The fridge is looking a bit tired too 

Miele reports all sound good . The annoying thing is that we are selling some land and will be quids in when we do. Things are a bit tight until then. So annoying to have to go around looking at prices when, given time, we could just order what we want.
I like the idea of long lasting machines as it is good for the environment. 
I would, also, love to buy British but sadly not possible.
No horror stories yet, which is good.

To answer what is wrong with Bosch. Think it is the pump. Machine stopped full of water (had to be sheets in there didn't it?). No noise from pump at all. Blooming drain pipe high up so had to get door open to empty water out! No drain valve on front. Shall be looking for these features on future machine.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Proper maintenance is the answer.!!!
Washing machine full and not emtying is usually a coin or button wedged in the pump. Simple to turn machine on side and remove pump and coin.
Tumble dryers need fluff emptying out not only from the filtre in door space but from the evacuation tube/vent as well often.
Fridge, do not push stuff against the back panel. You can dislodge the thermostat and cause water to drain inside the cabinet.
Dishwasher, it's that lost spoon clogging things up.

Again maintenance is the key.

Ray.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

raynipper said:


> We always have had two washing machines just in case. Mainly due to I used to deliver them.!!!
> We have just sold a 10 year old Philips still working well for €60. And bought two Hotpoint/Ariston HAF921 for €220 on promotion.
> They are 9kg. load and 1200 spin speed. We can now wash quilts and pillows.
> I think most white goods are all built in the same factories. Of course you can get one that is a 'friday' unit.
> ...


Quite right Ray about the makers.

Some details here about who makes the brands.

http://www.whitegoodshelp.co.uk/who-really-makes-your-washing-machine/

Terry


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Miele every time. Well just once or twice really as they seem to keep going for ever.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Miele, being a top end manufacturer that builds to a top quality spec, many other brands are built to a market price point, therefore the quality can suffer.

Suppose it's a case that you get what you pay for, and/or more likely what you can afford.

Terry


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I came to the conclusion that I could afford one Miele or three or four cheap machines Terry.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

The washing machine is the only thing I carry insurance on

My last one lasted years and was replaced for free once they decided not to repair it

Most of the programs on a machine I find to be superfluous, I can adjust temp, spin speed etc so rarely use more than a couple of programmes 

But I would always go for a 1600 spin mode especially if you use a dryer

The only thing I miss on my new machine is a half load function 

Sandra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

In todays throw away society cheap is often better as fashions change and technology advances.
Not saying a 60cm. white box is a fashion item. But the efficiency will improve in water and electricity.

I agree we rarely use more than 4 programs and the more expensive machines are unnecessarily complex.
We have a 40 year old fridge only used for drinks now. I dread to think how inefficient it is and it's turned yellow.

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

raynipper said:


> Proper maintenance is the answer.!!!
> Washing machine full and not emtying is usually a coin or button wedged in the pump. Simple to turn machine on side and remove pump and coin.
> Tumble dryers need fluff emptying out not only from the filtre in door space but from the evacuation tube/vent as well often.
> Fridge, do not push stuff against the back panel. You can dislodge the thermostat and cause water to drain inside the cabinet.
> ...


 Thanks Ray. No noise from pump so assume it has died. It must be ten years old now.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I bet the pump is clogged with something Pat.

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Will check Ray, but water came out of it and it was not making any attempt to pump, just dead quiet!


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Well, we went off to John Lewis to look at Miele machines as so many had recommended them. I did some on line research as to which model might suit us. They had the sister model to it in stock (with a sloping control panel for free standing machines) all seemed fine with it so decided it could be the one.
We like to support our local high street shops and so called in there to see if they could price match it for us. Although they used to stock Miele they no longer do so.
Very nice salesman showed us a Siemens and explained, as pointed out above, that they are made in the same factory as Miele. It did all the things we required of it and was about a hundred pounds cheaper. As there are only the two of us and we are a clean living pair we opted for the Siemens and hope it will see us out.
Took the recommendation from above to opt for the 1400 spin speed and he agreed wholeheartedly with us. He said he would never have the 1600 spin speed unless he sent his ironing away for someone else to struggle with


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Well I wish you many years of trouble free wash loads Pat.

I guess I try to repair or at least see whats wrong with anything that fails. After all you/I have little to lose when it's dead.

Ray.


----------

